
A better Scala? Rust higher-kinded types RFC approved - AheadOfTime295
https://github.com/rust-lang/rfcs/blob/master/text/1598-generic_associated_types.md
======
topspin
The section in the RFC titled "Background: What is kindedness?" is the most
concise and helpful description of higher-kinded types I've encountered
anywhere, and I absolutely love the attitude expressed at several points:

    
    
        Kinds are often called 'the type of a type,' the exact sort of
        unhelpful description that only makes sense to someone who already
        understands what is being explained.
    

and

    
    
        the term "type constructor" is an obscure piece of jargon from type
        theory which most users cannot be expected to be familiar with.
    

Any fear I had that this RFC was an expression of Rust evolving into an
academic toy is greatly assuaged by this. This is supposed to be a systems
programming language and it needs to stay amenable to people that think in
terms of bits and bytes, not categories and type theory.

------
steveklabnik
This isn't higher-kinded types, it's associated type constructors.

